# Adding RAM to Dell Dimension 4600



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to add RAM to my Dell Dimension 4600. I use it for playing World of Warcraft, and having only 1GB in it just doesn't cut it anymore.

My machine takes 184 pin PC3200 or PC2700 DDR Dimms, and can hold 4GB total. I was going to purchase http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231047 but I have some questions about bank slots.


I have two 512MB sticks and what I want to do is add two 1GB sticks to it as well. I understand that there are four bank slots and it has to be added equally to each side, so since I have one 512MB stick on each side, I was wondering if it would be alright to add a 1GB stick to each side. There would be a 512MB and a 1GB on each side. My question is, can I do this? Or do all four slots have to be the same; like would I have to either buy two more 512MB sticks or just two 2GB sticks. And, if that's the case, if I take out the 512MB sticks and replace them with two 2GB sticks, would I lose everything on my computer?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes you can do that the only thing is if your old ram is pc 2700 the new ram will run at the slower speed.

Some times different brands of ram don't work well together, this is hit or miss so you won't know for sure till you try but there is a good chance it will work.

I have the most luck with crucial, corsair or OZC so you may want to check prices on those brands.

I checked your manual and 2 gig sticks won't work it has a 1 gig limit per slot.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I read the reviews on the gig sticks I linked, and they said it was compatible with my Dimension 4600. But my specific computer may still be a different speed? How can I tell what speed my 512 sticks are, is there a way to find it, or do I need to open it up and look on the actual sticks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

Install everest free, when installed open spd on the left it should tell you there


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright thank you, I got Everest and found that it is in fact 2700. Will it be better for me to just get that type then? I'm not sure what the difference would be if the 3200 RAM ran at a slower speed. How does this look- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148089 Thanks a ton by the way, it's great to get help when you're clueless about RAM.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

There will be some performance hit, not much but otherwise that would be fine.

You could also get this,,,,,,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145486

and try it by it self, then add your 2 pc2700 sticks and see if there is any noticable differance between speed and amount of ram installed, I doubt you will be able to tell,,,,, just showing you different options


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a pair of 512's and a pair of 256's in my 4600..now my mom's comp, still working. Dunno what speed they're at though.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, thanks you guys! Answered all my questions, and I will be deciding and ordering some RAM soon.


----------



## nix1128 (Sep 17, 2008)

Racci, first off your system has 4 slots for a max of 4GB and it utlizes DDR technology. 2GB DDR modules are extremeley rare and not used in %90 of systems out in the market so you will not be able to use a single 2GB stick. You can mix and match any combination up to 4GB and if you purchase quality PC3200 RAM, it will work perfectly with your PC2700 RAM as well. I would recommend leaving the 2 512mb modules in there and adding 2 1gb modules alongside it. You should see a huge difference. Just be sure to get quality ram from www.crucial.com or www.diahmemory.com.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

nix1128 said:


> Racci, first off your system has 4 slots for a max of 4GB and it utlizes DDR technology. 2GB DDR modules are extremeley rare and not used in %90 of systems out in the market so you will not be able to use a single 2GB stick.  You can mix and match any combination up to 4GB and if you purchase quality PC3200 RAM, it will work perfectly with your PC2700 RAM as well. I would recommend leaving the 2 512mb modules in there and adding 2 1gb modules alongside it. You should see a huge difference. Just be sure to get quality ram from www.crucial.com or www.diahmemory.com.


the 4600 I have uses conventional DDRII.....


----------

